# Roger Schroeder casting kit?



## Will916691 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello, i bought a engine casting kit on ebay  but it did not come with plans it is for the original Ohlsson engine does anyone have any plans they would share? Or know someone who could help me get the plans?


This will be im first i.c. build and i am looking forward to starting it
Thanks
Will


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 21, 2016)

I think it was in the early issues of Strictly IC magazine.


----------



## kjk (Oct 21, 2016)

Issue 6 page 16 is the first part.


----------



## Will916691 (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks gentleman


----------

